# co2-rennpumpe



## powderJO (18. Mai 2009)

hi,

habe die sufu genutzt aber nix gefunden. deshalb ein neuer thread (den ich sicherheitshalber auch mal im testbereich gestartet habe aber eigentlich hoffe ich hier auf die besseren antworten):

bin auf der suche nach einer co2-pumpe, die folgende eigenschaften hat:

  leicht
  auf ventil aufschraubbar oder so aufsteckbar, dass an dieser stelle garantiert nix entweicht. 
  dosierbar
  auch die günstigen co2-patronen für den sahnespender nutzbar

habe bis her die sks airgun. habe jetzt aber mehrmals feststellen dürfen, dass die verbindung pumpenkopf ventil nicht 100%ig dicht ist (nicht 1000 prozentig senkrecht aufgesetzt entweicht erst mal die halbe patrone, aber um so exakt wie nötig vorzugehen habe ich im rennen keine zeit und auch keine nerven) und zweitens lässt sich jetzt auch der gasfluss nicht mehr regulieren. 

jemand tipps?


----------



## PST (18. Mai 2009)

hi powderJO,

schau dir doch mal von SKS die AirchampPro an. Laut Hompage funktioniert die auch mit allen 16g-Patronen (such einfach mal bei ebay). 
Ich habe sie zwar selbst, aber leider nur wenig praktische Erfahrung (Ich pumpe gerne  ). 
Einen Luftverlust konnte ich aber nicht feststellen. Die Airchamp bedinet man ja über den Druckknopf (Oranger-Kopf) 
und der sorgt für den Zusammenschluss. Auch lässt sich damit der Gasfluss regulieren.

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?...00&PHPSESSID=c643016fed75f7132098356263b8a4e3

Grüße,
pst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyrex (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe auch die Airchamp und muss sagen das man für MTB-Reifen (Mountain King 2.2) das Ding getrost weglassen kann. Sauber angesetzt, nichts daneben genangen, Kartusche leer und Reifen so platt das man nicht mal drauf rollen konnte. Zum Glück einen freundlichen MTB'ler gefunden der ne normale Pumpe am Start hatte.

Mein Fazit: Im Laden ne "normale" gekauft und gut is.

Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit diesen Kombipumpen die beides können? Damit hat man schnell etwas Druck drin und kann dann auf den gewünschten Wert nachpumpen.

So long, der Hyrex


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2009)

normale pumpe ist definitiv zu langsam. dass der druck einer patrone nicht ausreicht kann man verhindern, indem man größere patronen nimmt. mit den 16 gr patronen habe ich die erfahrung auch schon machen müssen, die 24(oder sinds 26gr?)-dinger füllen einen 2,25 nn aber zuverlässig.

was die airchamp an sich angeht: nach den erfahrungen mit der airgun möchte ich eigentlich lieber keine sks mehr. gibt es noch andere tipps?


----------



## Rumas (18. Mai 2009)

was ist hier mit
http://www.zefal.com/zefal/produit.php?key=405001&PHPSESSID=ea5baff6c2023df29eec6ec05ba6afd3
http://www.zefal.com/zefal/produit.php?key=406001&PHPSESSID=ea5baff6c2023df29eec6ec05ba6afd3

Erfahrungen hab ich leider keine damit, aber es ist ne Alternative. Wie die Dosierung funktionieren soll würde mich mal intressieren.


----------



## Wave (18. Mai 2009)

Denke du kannst nehmen was du willst. Diese Pumpen haben, egal von welchem Hersteller, alle das Problem dass sie am Ventil nicht richtig abdichten....


----------



## smohr (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab diese hier. Klein und leicht...Aber nur mit Handschuhen(Trikot) bedienen, wegen erfrieren!!.
Die Airchamp pro von SKS hat bei mir nie richtig abgedichtet und das dosieren ging auch nur am Anfang...

smohr


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. Mai 2009)

... und wo kann man die 25g Patronen kaufen. (am besten in Germany)


----------



## baloo (18. Mai 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Ich hab diese hier. Klein und leicht...Aber nur mit Handschuhen(Trikot) bedienen, wegen erfrieren!!.
> Die Airchamp pro von SKS hat bei mir nie richtig abgedichtet und das dosieren ging auch nur am Anfang...
> 
> smohr



Kann Smohr nur beipflichten, super Teil


----------



## smohr (18. Mai 2009)

@WürfelRadler

Bei Hibike gibt es die 24g, müsste man testen, dass die auf die auch auf die Microflate passt...

Wie wärs damit

smohr

P.S. Ich seh gerade, dass die Patrone in DE doppelt so teuer ist wie in CH


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2009)

> was die airchamp an sich angeht: nach den erfahrungen mit der airgun möchte ich eigentlich lieber keine sks mehr. gibt es noch andere tipps?



Ganz genau das Selbe beschäftigt mich auch gerade:
Habe mit der Airgun auch Dichtigkeitsprobleme, sowohl am Ventil als auch beim Aufschrauben/Anstechen der Kartusche.

Stelle mir im Moment so eine Kombipumpe ideal vor, auch um den Schlauch zum einlegen ein bissl anzupumpen. Hat denn da jemand eine im Gebrauch und hat Erfahrungen?
Die von Topeak ist ja mit 20cm leider recht lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (18. Mai 2009)

@]:->
Genau, das war auch mein Problem. Mit der Microflate kannst du ganz gut dosieren.

1. Patrone bis zum Anschlag einschrauben(Patrone offen aber blockiert)
2. Patrone auf Schlauchventil, leicht zurückdrehen, Schlauch nach Bedarf füllen, wieder zudrehen, blockiert.
3. Schlauch montieren.
4. Patrone auf Ventil und aufdrehen.... fertig.

smohr

P.S. Von Zefal gibt's eine "EZ TWIST 25 G"


----------



## hefra (18. Mai 2009)

ich hab keine Probleme mit den SKS Teilen, egal ob airgun oder airchamp. Ich benutze aus finanziellen Gründen nur noch die airchamp. Egal ob 2.25 oder 2.1 meine Reifen haben mit einer Patrone genug Luft. Klar verdampft ein bisschen was, aber es reicht doch locker zum weiter fahren. Im Marthon packe ich trotzdem eine zweite Patrone in die Tasche falls mal was schief gehen sollte.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Die kleinen 16gr. Patronen genügen nur fürs Rennrad.
Die 24gr. und die 32.gr. Patronen funktionieren aber sehr gut beim MTB.
Für gewöhnlich genügen beim MTB 24gr um weiterfahren zu können, wirklich "hart" wird der Reifen aber nicht (bei mir 2,1") aber das ist ja sowieso "out"  
Bei Fat-Albert und Co wirds mit 24gr. sehr knapp.....

Benutzte seit ca. 10 Jahren auf Touren ausschließlich CO2 Kartuschen (RR+MTB).
Selbst mir aller-billigst Pumpenköpfen hatte ich nie probleme beim befüllen.
Immer schön vorsichtig das Ventil aufdrehen, dann geht auch nix daneben.....


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Ich hab diese hier. Klein und leicht...Aber nur mit Handschuhen(Trikot) bedienen, wegen erfrieren!!.
> Die Airchamp pro von SKS hat bei mir nie richtig abgedichtet und das dosieren ging auch nur am Anfang...
> 
> smohr



yep. das wäre das, was ich mir vorstelle. zufällig fast zeitgleich beim googeln über ein tria-forum auch auf die airchuck microflate gestoßen. das problem: nicht in d erhältlich. der schweizer händler liefert leider nicht nach d bzw erst ab einer mindestbestellsumme von 300fr. 

könnte mir vielleicht einer der hier anwesenden eidgenossen das teil zukommen lassen? das wäre super. bezahlung garantiert (bin sicherer als jede bank  ) und ein bier auch, sollte man sich mal bei einem rennen oder einer tour treffen.


----------



## o.p.mickey (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe neulich in England CO2-Kartuschen günstig erwerben können. Da ich aber bei weitem nicht alle benötige biete ich hier welche zum Verkauf an.

Es handelt sich um 16 g CO2-Patronen mit Gewinde. Diese sind also unter anderem kompatibel zu der SKS Airgun, Topeak CO2-Bra und den Genuine Innovations Pumpen (Air Chuck Elite, Microflate Nano, etc.).

Preise und Versand:

Stückzahl__Stückpreis____Versand (Deutschland)_____Versand (EU)

1-7________EUR 1,20____EUR 1,75 (Warensendung)___EUR 3,50 (Brief)
8-15_______EUR 1,05____EUR 2,30 (Maxibrief)________EUR 6,10 (Brief)
16-29______EUR 0,95____EUR 4,- (DHL-Päckchen)_____EUR 8,70 (DHL-Päckchen)
ab 30______EUR 0,90____EUR 4,10 (Hermes)_________EUR 16,10 (DHL-Paket)


Bei Interesse einfach eine Privatnachricht mit der gewünschten Anzahl an Kartuschen und der Versandadresse an mich schicken.


----------



## o.p.mickey (29. Juli 2010)

Preisupdate für die CO2-Kartuschen mit Gewinde:

Stückzahl__Stückpreis____Versand (Deutschland)_____Versand (EU)

1-7________EUR 1,10____EUR 1,75 (Warensendung)___EUR 3,50 (Brief)
8-15_______EUR 0,95____EUR 2,30 (Maxibrief)________EUR 6,10 (Brief)
16-29______EUR 0,85____EUR 4,- (DHL-Päckchen)_____EUR 8,70 (DHL-Päckchen)
ab 30______EUR 0,80____EUR 4,10 (Hermes)_________EUR 16,10 (DHL-Paket)


Bei Interesse einfach eine Privatnachricht mit der gewünschten Anzahl an Kartuschen und der Versandadresse an mich schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

